# Oceanfront 2br at Kauai Beach Villas on Ebay



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2012)

A new Ebay auction today that will be a serious score for someone who wants a killer deal:  

2br oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Villas, Even years usage, starting with 2012.  Seller pays closing and transfer fees.  All Buyer pays is the auction price plus a "convenience fee" for using the 2012 week.  (Not sure exactly what that is...)  If the numbers are right, this could be a great deal for someone who wants 2 bedrooms oceanfront at KBV.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2BR-Wyndham...00706912407?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ebb107097

Dave


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 30, 2012)

Ad says oceanview... I do not know this property, so I do not know how much that changes the value of this unit.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2012)

The determining factor is actually the unit number which is advertised as:  Deeded as Oceanview Unit G13/Week 31, but of course do your due diligence.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 30, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Ad says oceanview... I do not know this property, so I do not know how much that changes the value of this unit.




Location is everything.  There are two view types for 2 br units at KBV -- either Lagoon View or Oceanview.  An oceanview 2br in G building makes it oceanfront.  The buyer of this interval will have a very nice location at this resort.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jan 30, 2012)

If this was odd year, I would be bidding, to go with my other week.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 30, 2012)

So its definitely one of those front buildings pictured? Is there AC in these units? 

This looks very nice. So what will this go for?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So its definitely one of those front buildings pictured? Is there AC in these units?
> 
> This looks very nice. So what will this go for?



It is a floating - not fixed, ocean front week.


----------



## BevL (Jan 30, 2012)

AC units in the bedrooms, not central.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2012)

You really don't need AC in the ocean front units - there is a fresh breeze off the ocean all the time.  

Resort map - http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html


----------



## DonM (Jan 31, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> A new Ebay auction today that will be a serious score for someone who wants a killer deal:
> 
> 2br oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Villas, Even years usage, starting with 2012.  Seller pays closing and transfer fees.  All Buyer pays is the auction price plus a "convenience fee" for using the 2012 week.  (Not sure exactly what that is...)  If the numbers are right, this could be a great deal for someone who wants 2 bedrooms oceanfront at KBV.
> 
> ...



You failed to mention that the seller is paying the m/f's ($1365) for 2012 - it's not very often you see that!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2012)

DonM said:


> You failed to mention that the seller is paying the m/f's ($1365) for 2012 - it's not very often you see that!



But they are charging $999 for the transfer.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 31, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So its definitely one of those front buildings pictured? Is there AC in these units?
> 
> This looks very nice. So what will this go for?



So is it definitely one of those front buildings pictured? Or is it possible to be placed somewhere else?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So is it definitely one of those front buildings pictured? Or is it possible to be placed somewhere else?



It is a deeded "floating" ocean view week.  That means that you have a right to reserve an ocean view unit, as long as you call and make the Resv. in a timely manner.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 1, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So is it definitely one of those front buildings pictured? Or is it possible to be placed somewhere else?



Owning G13 means you'll be put in either F, G, or H building.  But as Denise says, if you plan ahead and make your reservation request far enough ahead, you can ask for G or H building, and maximize your vacation experience.

This picture shows the building placement at the resort.  As you can see, G building is right on the beach.

Dave


----------



## DonM (Feb 1, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> But they are charging $999 for the transfer.



Yes I know- but the OP stated that already- he didn't mention the pass on the mf's!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2012)

DonM said:


> Yes I know- but the OP stated that already- he didn't mention the pass on the mf's!



Yes, but $999 is excessive for a transfer fee - and the OP didn't state the amount.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 1, 2012)

I know we're getting into semantics, but its not being advertised as a transfer fee. 

"$999 convenience charge in exchange for the 2012 usage."

So you're essentially renting the 2012 usage for $999 (instead of what your normal MF of $1365), with no fees to transfer or close. 

Or you're paying $999 to transfer/close the property and getting the usage for free. 

Like I said...semantics.

Disclaimer: I dont know what this property typically goes for nor its transfer fees, so if its not uncommon to find KBV with current year usage for free and low transfer/closing costs, then yeah this would be high.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 1, 2012)

So then if the Buyer doesn't WANT the 2012 week, I wonder if they can forego that part, and not have to pay this "convenience fee."  (And as I said in the OP, I don't know what that is.  I do know it's not part of a standard purchase at this resort.)  That would mean the only thing the Buyer pays is the auction price.

Dave, rambling


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2012)

I would bet a mai tai that the "convenience fee" goes in the resale company's pocket (after the real transfer costs) so they are not going to be willing to forego it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 3, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Owning G13 means you'll be put in either F, G, or H building.  But as Denise says, if you plan ahead and make your reservation request far enough ahead, you can ask for G or H building, and maximize your vacation experience.
> 
> This picture shows the building placement at the resort.  As you can see, G building is right on the beach.
> 
> Dave



See that little bitty building C in the distance?  That was what we got as exchangers last September.     No worries, we still had a great time, but would have preferred a G or H of course.  At least we were close to the pool.  We enjoyed having it nearby as well as the hot tub.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 3, 2012)

muranojo said:


> See that little bitty building C in the distance?  That was what we got as exchangers last September.     No worries, we still had a great time, but would have preferred a G or H of course.  At least we were close to the pool.  We enjoyed having it nearby as well as the hot tub.



So no other pools. That one seems inadequate for the resort?  Also how is the beach in front of the resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So no other pools. That one seems inadequate for the resort?  Also how is the beach in front of the resort?



The Aqua hotel on the same property has fabulous pools, and the TS guests have unlimited free access.  What Muranjo is saying, is that they had a view of the TS pool - they were exchangers.











These pictures were taken from out lanai - 3rd floor - bldg. G


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 3, 2012)

This looks like an amazing resort. Do you know if there is an issue with renting owner weeks? Do they allow you to select a nice unit and then rent?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This looks like an amazing resort. Do you know if there is an issue with renting owner weeks? Do they allow you to select a nice unit and then rent?



It's not a good rental.  It is  not well-known as a resort, and it's difficult to even cover your MF.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 3, 2012)

Did someone here end up grabbing it?


----------



## BevL (Feb 3, 2012)

We didn't really use the pools at the resort next door - can't bring in food or drinks.  I think if you were bringing kids, it would be a nice option.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 4, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So no other pools. That one seems inadequate for the resort?  Also how is the beach in front of the resort?



Hey, Joe,
This is not a Marriott.     We have decided we prefer the smaller, relaxing, less-crowded locations vs. big resorts.  

As Denise said above, this is just a smaller pool within the grounds, and you can access the larger pools next door, if you want to.  Our unit was right next to the smaller pool, so early in the morning or late at night, we'd walk a few steps and have the hot tub all to ourselves.  It was so relaxing.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 4, 2012)

Congrats to whoever got this one, they got a heck of a deal!  

We've really enjoyed owning our oceanfront unit at KBV and can't wait to stay in it again.  KBV is not as luxurious as the Westins and the Marriotts, but there is definitely something special about those oceanfront units.  Once you've stayed there, you'll dream about it until the next time you get to go back.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope a Tugger got this one. I was tempted but wrong usage year.  We bought at KBV, but have stayed there, 449 days and counting .....  Wow, I wish I didn't look at the days, now that is depressing.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 4, 2012)

I got sniped at the end.


----------



## linsj (Feb 4, 2012)

It's encouraging that it sold for more than a few dollars.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2012)

At a selling price of (I think it was) $246, plus the $999 "convenience fee", that means out the door they paid $1245, got a 2012 week, and the ownership, all for less than the 2012 maintenance fee.  Not a bad score!

Hypnotiq, sorry you got sniped.  That happens a lot these days.

Dave



linsj said:


> It's encouraging that it sold for more than a few dollars.


----------



## momeason (Feb 4, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I got sniped at the end.



I got sniped on a TS auction tonight also. I possibly had time to bid again but I stuck with my limit. This was a good deal if you want Hawaii. I can't afford the airfare from the East Coast too often and my sis-in-law owns in Poipu and Kaanapali so we get invites often.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 4, 2012)

I live in Seattle, so it's a quick flight for me. I set my snipe up wrong and got out sniped. Oh well.  Its ok, I got another Ts I was looking for tonight for a $1 (not HI) so im ok.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 5, 2012)

If we didn't already have 2 weeks a year there (with lagoon views) I would have jumped on it!


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 7, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I got sniped at the end.



Those snipers really irritate me.  I lost one last week and I think a sniper got it at the last second.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 10, 2012)

*New Auction!*

Here we go again!  This time it's unit G11 for TWO WEEKS every year.  Seller says the only cost to the Buyer is the Final Bid Price, and they get FREE 2012 usage!  This is a killer deal!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-PAH...00712232745?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ebb619f29

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2012)

Says weeks 43 and 44 probably for deeding? They would be floating right?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Says weeks 43 and 44 probably for deeding? They would be floating right?



That is correct


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn, too bad its not a single week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2012)

Are those MF's correct?  That's pretty high for Kauai.  Maybe Wyndham is doing some updates to the resort?  

Shearwater isn't that high.  Tempting, but we bought Pono Kai for use, and then we found Shearwater to be a fairly easy exchange in weeks for this year, so we aren't using Pono Kai.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 10, 2012)

*For Reference*


----------



## jacknsara (Feb 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Says weeks 43 and 44 probably for deeding? They would be floating right?


Aloha,
We're drooling but not likely to bid since we currently have more timeshare weeks than vacation weeks.
Not to argue with Denise, but it is possible they could be fixed.  However, quoting from the Declaration of Covenants ... from a dozen years ago:
Sect 4.b Fixed Interval Use of the Floating System.  In the event a Fixed Interval Owner wishes to become part of the floating system in a particular year, he may do so by notifying the Plan Manager at least 90 days prior to the commencement of his Fixed Time Period that he wishes to make a floating reservation.  He may thereafter make a reservation in accordance with Section 4.c  below (floating).  If an Owner makes a reservation under this Section, he shall thereafter be treated as an Owner of a Floating Use Type for that year.

Jack


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 11, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 16, 2012)

There are only a couple hours left, isn't anyone going to bid????


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 16, 2012)

nygiants11991 said:


> There are only a couple hours left, isn't anyone going to bid????



Everybody is in snipe mode...  

Dave


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 16, 2012)

So who got it?


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 16, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> So who got it?



I am wondering the same thing. I hope a Tugger did pretty good deal at $553


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 16, 2012)

I really wanted it but I didn't want the two weeks.  It was tempting to grab it and then give away the 2nd week.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 16, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I really wanted it but I didn't want the two weeks.  It was tempting to grab it and then give away the 2nd week.



Keep watching Ebay.  Oceanfront units come along pretty often.  The key is the no closing costs.  That saves a bunch.  Do your due diligence to confirm it's really an oceanview unit, then do an Ebay maximum bid to the highest amount you'd be willing to pay.  Chances are good you'll get it for a lot less, but you'll beat the snipers.

But even so, whoever scored these two weeks for $553 got a killer deal.  Did a Tugger get it?  Curiosu minds want to know...

Dave


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 16, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Keep watching Ebay.  Oceanfront units come along pretty often.  The key is the no closing costs.  That saves a bunch.  Do your due diligence to confirm it's really an oceanview unit, the do an Ebay maximum bid to the highest amount you'd be willing to pay.  Chances are good you'll get it for a lot less.
> 
> But even so, whoever scored these two weeks for $553 got a killer deal.  Did a Tugger get it?  Curiosu minds want to know...
> 
> Dave



Yeah, I have a saved search on it currently and have been paying attention to which buildings they are in.  I probably have enough to cover my 6wk of vacation as it is so I 'probably' don't need another. lol


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 17, 2012)

I need to cool it anyways. I just got my annual invoice for my Seahawks season tix.


----------



## bryanphunter (Feb 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Says weeks 43 and 44 probably for deeding? They would be floating right?



I PM'd the seller about 6 hours before the end of auction to clarify Fixed versus Float.  I had an interest because I own a float annual oceanfront unit.

His reply was FIXED weeks.   I'm really not interested into being locked into late October to go to Hawaii, so I passed.

Still a great deal for the price!


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I definitely didn't need two weeks but I always check the
Hawaii listings and don't see many fixed weeks for KBV.


----------

